# Xalapa to Lake Chapala, Ajiji



## TigerFox (Aug 16, 2013)

What is the best way to get from Xalapa, Veracruz to Lake Chapala, Michoacan keeping in my that we are unfamiliar with Mexico?
I am sure there are many options and would appreciate some options--bus, driving, flying. I was thinking bus might the easiest, but maybe not....What is not appealing about flying is that this must be reserved ahead in order not to pay exorbitant amounts for a ticket. 

The problem I see with this is that we are not sure how many days we want to stay in Xalapa and would like to have the freedom to pick our departure date based on how much time we may want to spend there.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You might try this web site Rutas Punto a Punto


----------



## TigerFox (Aug 16, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> You might try this web site Rutas Punto a Punto


I checked that link, but could not get info about which bus services are available. It does provide distance and time.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TigerFox said:


> I checked that link, but could not get info about which bus services are available. It does provide distance and time.


Sorry, I thought that you were driving

First of all The Bus Station - bus coach tram trolleybus and transit - Mexico links is a list of all the bus companies.

ADO will get you out of Xalapa to Mexico DF. Autobuses ADO but not to the north bus station. A taxi will

ETN from the north bus station will get you to Guadalajara ETN - Turistar Lujo 

This is where I leave you hoping you can find a way from Guadalajara to Chapala or Ajijic. Wait and get a few more replies.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Your itinerary confuses me. Lake Chapala is a very large lake which extends form Jalisco State to Michoacan State and you write that you are seeking to get from Xalapa to Lake Chapala, Michoacan. That covers a lot of territory but most of the lake is located in Jalisco. Did you really mean to specify that portion of the lake located in Michoacan State or did I misread your post? I realize you are not that familiar with travel in Mexico but if I were you I would attempt to find a bus from Xapala to Guadalajara and head for the lake from there as getting from Xalapa to. say, Sahuayo, Michoacan might be a bit more complicated and local busing from Guadalajara to anywhere on the lake is a relatively simple and inexpensive matter. I wish you luck and the nice thing about Mexico is that bus transportation, even luxury, long distance bus transportation, is inexpensive and is excellent in general.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> This is where I leave you hoping you can find a way from Guadalajara to Chapala or Ajijic. Wait and get a few more replies.


From Guadalajara to Chapala or Ajijic you have two options:
A taxi might cost 400 - 500 pesos (just guessing).
Or, take a local bus from the Central Nueva (one of the intercity bus stations) to Vieja Central (another), then a bus to Chapala or Ajijic. 

You could also combine options, like a taxi from Central Nueva to Vieja Central, then a bus.

If you opt for the bus options, I could provide more detail.

Incidentally, the subway system (Metro) connects all the bus stations in Mexico City and is an inexpensive way to get between them (free in fact for senior citizens).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Incidentally, the subway system (Metro) connects all the bus stations in Mexico City and is an inexpensive way to get between them (free in fact for senior citizens).


The DF Metro is free for senior citizens, but you need to show your INAPAM card to the guard to be permitted to enter without paying. In any event, it only costs 3 pesos if you don't yet have the card.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The DF Metro is free for senior citizens, but you need to show your INAPAM card to the guard to be permitted to enter without paying. In any event, it only costs 3 pesos if you don't yet have the card.


Welcome back. Did you have a good break?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoanneR2 said:


> Welcome back. Did you have a good break?


Thanks. I had a lovely two weeks in Philly and NYC, seeing old friends and spending time with my mother. I also got in my share of food-not-easily-found-in-Mexico and museum-going, plus a bit of shopping.


----------



## TigerFox (Aug 16, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Sorry, I thought that you were driving
> 
> First of all The Bus Station - bus coach tram trolleybus and transit - Mexico links is a list of all the bus companies.
> 
> ...


What does DF stand for?
I suppose ETN is just part of the name of the bus company.
Sorry, but I don't know where the north bus is.
I think from Guadalajara to Chapala will probably be a taxi as it would be our first time there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TigerFox said:


> What does DF stand for?
> I suppose ETN is just part of the name of the bus company.
> Sorry, but I don't know where the north bus is.
> I think from Guadalajara to Chapala will probably be a taxi as it would be our first time there.


DF = Distrito Federal, essentially the same as Mexico City
ETN = Enlaces Terrestres Nacionales is a luxury bus line.
Mexico Norte = One of several bus stations in Mexico City. It has connections to Guadalajara almost once every hour.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TigerFox said:


> What does DF stand for?
> I suppose ETN is just part of the name of the bus company.
> Sorry, but I don't know where the north bus is.
> I think from Guadalajara to Chapala will probably be a taxi as it would be our first time there.


DF - Distrito Federal - like Washington, DC

ETN is a bus company mentiond in the first link

Taxi driver knows where the north bus station is located.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks. I had a lovely two weeks in Philly and NYC, seeing old friends and spending time with my mother. I also got in my share of food-not-easily-found-in-Mexico and museum-going, plus a bit of shopping.


Did you get a corned beef on rye? A toasted bagel smothered in cream cheese? A ground liver knish? :whoo:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Did you get a corned beef on rye? A toasted bagel smothered in cream cheese? A ground liver knish? :whoo:


Corned beef with cole slaw and Russian dressing on rye, lots of bagels with cream cheese and lox bits, no knishes, some decent food in Chinatown, Amish soup and apple dumpling at the Reading Terminal Market in Philly, Amish roast chicken and custard pie at a fair in the Philly suburbs, an excellent dinner of Indian food, and lots of excellent home cooking courtesy of the friends I stayed with in Philly and NYC. Needless to say I put on a couple of kilos while I was away, so now I'm on a sort-of-diet of my own devising.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread has turned into a facebook page or a blog, can we know return to the original subject?


----------

